# 2005 Xtrail - Trailer wiring question



## Gredal (May 26, 2010)

I have read all the threads on this site about trailer wiring but did not find an answer to my question. When I take the signal light off the wires are different colours (Brake is pink/blue stripe) than the wires in the loom by the spare tire...is there a connector between the loom and the rear signal light? Furthermore the green-yellow stripe in the loom which should be a turn signal is always 12V with the key turned on...has anyone in Canada (LH Drive) tackled this recently?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, I did this last year on my exy. No there is no connector. This appears to be a european/australian thintg. I tore apart the rear of my xtrail looking for that damn connector.
From what I remember there are actually two green/yellow wires in that loom. I remember having to do a small cut in two wires and use a volt meter to id the correct one. I think and my memory is fuzzy here, that you may have to search further up the loom towards the gas tank to where the loom splits to find the correct wire. If you have no luck, repost here and I will pull my spare out and take a picture of exactly where I spliced in to the loom. Please make an honest effort though, as I will have to remove about 6m of electrical tape.


----------



## Gredal (May 26, 2010)

*Thanks for your response*

Thanks

I have a picture of the loom and there are two green/yellow stripe...one is about 16Ga the other ~20Ga...I tested the heavier 16Ga but will try the lighter gauge wire. Thanks for your offer to strip off the tape but I can figure it out...like you I did not want to splice when there was a chance of a connector.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I believe the smaller of the two wires is the correct one.


----------

